# Moving Sydney to Auckland



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

i have not move anything across but i do have a lot to do with vtnz who do certing (not ev's tho mainly imported car )I will ask what is needed here if you would like 
owen


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Owen, if you could get some local knowledge that would be great.

Looking at the NZ LVVS the only point I can see where my car doesn't currently comply is the requirement for two fuses, one on the positive and one on the negative. Australian regulations only require one fuse, seems a bit redundant to require two honestly...


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

What page i got mine certerfide 14 months ago and i only have one main fuse


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

EVNZ,

Section 2.2 (5)
_The electrical systems within an electrically-powered low volume vehicle must have over-current protection devices that:

...

b) Are mounted as closely as possible to both poles of the power source, but not within a compartment containing venting batteries.

...

f) Protect all connections to the high voltage traction battery and motor wiring, which must include ammeter shunt wiring, volt meter wiring, battery management systems, chargers and heaters.

NOTE 3: Regarding 2.2(5)(f), this means that both the positive and negative connections to the battery pack require overload protection. Battery packs arranged in parallel must be individually protected.

_I'd much rather not have to fit a second fuse as the one I have in there fits so nicely. Do you think you could argue that the one fuse does act as overload protection for both the positive and negative sides of the battery pack as either way the current will have to flow through the fuse...


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

mine is in the middle of the pack but i would not stress about it they will give you a list of things to get done to comply


----------



## Andrew Burns (Mar 16, 2011)

Another question, are engineers in NZ strict about the demisting heat? I took the car to an engineer in Sydney today and came away with a looot of homework. Things like replacing the leaky rear shocks, replacing a slightly noisy rear wheel bearing, changing some bolts holding in the battery box with properly marked high-tensile ones, polishing the headlights etc. I've done pretty much all of these things now however he also wasn't happy with the suction cap heater bar stuck to my windscreen as the demister, he wants whatever system I put in to be at least as good as the factory demister, which is going to be a real pain.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Andrew
There may be some variation as you are importing 
But the NZ system for getting a modified (or scratchbuilt) car on the road is simple
About 20 years ago when the government was thinking about "doing something" about all of these modified cars the New Zealand Hot Rod Association (NZHRA) made them an offer
The NZHRA set up the NZ system and wrote the bible - 
The New Zealand Hobby Car Technical Manual
The electric car bit is the bit you have

The process is that you need to find a certifier 
http://www.lvvta.org.nz/contact.html#certifier

These are all "car people" - you will need one with the right code - very few of these guys can certify electrics

Find your certifier and talk to him - I have found the guys I have spoken to to be very friendly and sensible

The question that he will ask about your de-mister is --- DOES IT WORK??

​


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

i was lucky as my ute had air con and i just took out the ac raditor (?) between the fan and the heating controls put in a piece of light steel with the two 1000w heaters on it ($30 each 110v ac but they work at 155v dc ok )


----------

